# Remember these accessories?



## Pappy (May 4, 2014)

Curb feelers, continental kits and fender skirts. There was also: blue dot tail lights, dual exhaust, glass packed mufflers, Bermuda bells, exhaust pipe cut outs, plastic covers for your headlights, painting interior lights red with fingernail polish, pulling off windshield wiper hose to make car backfire down a hill, spark plug, on the tailpipe, hooked to a coil to shoot a flame out the pipe, wolf whistle, inner tubes, 6 volt batteries, AM radios only, seat covers, fox tail on antenna, spinner knobs, musical horns and more I'm sure.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 4, 2014)

I do remember the curb feelers and am radio only. :sentimental:


----------



## SifuPhil (May 4, 2014)

AM radio is all I remember.

But then, I grew up in the era of the NYC pimpmobile!


----------



## rkunsaw (May 5, 2014)

I remember them all and have had many of them at one time or another.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (May 5, 2014)

I remember! And we thought we were really stylin'


----------



## Phantom (May 5, 2014)

Bullet hole transfers for glass windows 

flapper disc on end of exhaust pipe 

lowering blocks on rear spring

air horn Klaxton

Gauges (no place to mount them now :-(


----------



## littleowl (May 5, 2014)

A Tiger in the tank. Go faster stripesnthego:


----------



## Falcon (May 5, 2014)

I remember most of them.  Wish they still had curb feelers today.


----------



## Pappy (May 5, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I remember most of them.  Wish they still had curb feelers today.



well Falcon, believe it or not, Amazon has a bunch of them


----------



## Falcon (May 5, 2014)

No kidding, Pappy?   Thanks.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 1, 2014)

Just to add a few more to Meanderer's thread. Always had finder skirts and the full visors over the windshield.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 1, 2014)

littleowl said:


> A Tiger in the tank. Go faster stripesnthego:



I like your increased "smile-age face"!


----------



## Ina (Jun 1, 2014)

I remember learning to drive on a Stick-Shift 1963 Chevy truck. We still have it, and it still running. Wish I could say the same.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 1, 2014)

littleowl said:


> A Tiger in the tank. Go faster stripesnthego:



Exxon Gas stations gave out Tony the Tiger drinking glasses with a fill up!


----------

